# Small town Holly Michigan evening car show.



## alleyyooper (Jun 8, 2018)

They call them crusies and there are several of them with in 25 miles of my home to attend. Monday night is a down town one in Lapeer, Tuesday is a pizza shop in Davison, Wednesday night is Holly or Otisville take you pick. Thursday night is Imlay city at the TSC parking lot, lots of room there but lacks shade, Is reported there is also one at the Sonic in Lapeer but I have not checked that out. Friday night is down town Davison.

So on Wednesday we chose Holly because I wanted to see a car a fellow I met at Swartz Creek has and was going to Holly show Wednesday.

Place was totally packed.

After the parking spots in the down town was full they filled up an alley and a side street, then 2 rows down one side of the street, had to leave a 15' path for fire trucks if needed.


Our Buick behind the Viper.







AMC Javlin.







Nice F1 Ford pick up.







Pontiac complete with a Tiger.







If your in the market you can find some thing at these shows.







Clean 55 Buick Special.







A Buick Sky Lark rag top.







Buick GS rag top. My friend Bill knows the color of the plates per year used.











50's Chevy for sale.







Nice street rod sedan.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 8, 2018)

This is not Herbie.











Beautiful coupe street rod.







Another great coupe.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 8, 2018)

Another old Buick Special.







63 Ford rag top.







A old Chevy woodie rug rat hauler.












Hudson Hornet.







Still some work left on this one.







Lots of work was done on this beauty.







A Ford Fairlane 63 I think as I owned one. I also know of one for sale.







Sweet old shaved GM pick up.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 8, 2018)

1965 Ford Galixie.






Down town traffic jam LOL.







Another for sale sedan.







64 Plymouth hemi 4 speed.








A Pontiac Tempest.








My Friends 1979 Pontiac Bonnieville Broham. claims is orginal. How ever having worked On a lot of Pontiac cars in that time peroid I think it has been reworked and repainted. The sun roof is aftermarket for sure. Sport mirrors on a broham model Pontiac, I don't think so. and the two tone paint patteren is not some thing GM would do nor is the strip over the roof. GM believed in KISS.












Not sure about the LS2 GM engine but think it is a crate one. looks good in the Pontiac.











 Al


----------

